# DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary (LibNoDave) Zugriff per MPI (IOT2040)



## Hans54216 (4 März 2019)

Servus,

ich möchte mit dem IOT2040 per MPI auf eine S7 zugreifen.
Der IOT2040 verfügt über 2x RS232/485 Schnittstellen. Ist es möglich diese für die MPI Kommunikation zu verwenden?


Und kann ich einen normalen USB/Serial Adapter vom PC aus für die MPI Kommunikation verwenden? (MPI über Serial Adapter)


PS: Ich hab jetzt mal per C# eine Verbindung zwischen den beiden SerialPorts aufgebaut. Das funktioniert soweit. Der Zugriff per ISO over TCP funktioniert ebenfalls.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 März 2019)

Ich schätze, dass es von RS232 (nicht RS485) auf PC-Adapter gehen wird. RS485 direkt ohne PC-Adapter geht definitiv nicht.


----------

